# How to fix Dayan Panshi's broken corner



## Pariah Cubing (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I don't know how many of you got the bad batch of PanShi's, or just happened to accidentally snap it during a rough solve or scramble, but i have searched YouTube and Google and have only found tutorials that say glue the corner, which can make it unstable and permanently crooked. So i took it upon myself to make a quick tutorial of how i fixed mine, which works great. Keep in mind this can be temporarily used until you get a new piece from the place you bought it from.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 21, 2013)

Off topic, but you sound soooo much like Zane Carney XD.

On topic, cool video


----------



## Pariah Cubing (Apr 21, 2013)

Off topic, i have to search him up
On topic, Thanks bro!


----------



## Genesis (Apr 21, 2013)

I think gluing the stock back on after swapping the pieces feels more safer


----------



## Pariah Cubing (Apr 21, 2013)

Gluing can always go wrong though, excess glue or not enough and it falls off again, this way there's no apparent risk


----------



## Genesis (Apr 21, 2013)

Pariah Cubing said:


> Gluing can always go wrong though, excess glue or not enough and it falls off again, this way there's no apparent risk


I meant gluing with those 2 stocks as support, that can't go that wrong, right?


----------



## Pariah Cubing (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah I guess that could be relatively risk free, because if it doesn't work you already have 2 stocks as backup


----------

